# Phillips?? Pease help



## Tef (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I'm from Argentina and after many years today I got my first old bike. I saw it on pictures and I thought it was a Phillips due to some remains of decals, the chain ring and the brakes. Now I know that: the saddle is a leader Brooks, but I believe that it's not the right model for a ladies byke. The dynamo and headlight were made in Argentina brand Augustus (I'm planning to replace both of  them for Miller or Lucas, what do you think?) and the wheels are Dunlop made in England 26x13,8. The hub just says "PHILLIPS MADE IN ENGLAND". I couldn't find any serial number in the frame, the handlebar doesn't have any inscription on it. It doesn't have a chainguard and here I'm puzzled because I've seen some phillips with it and some without it, so I don't really know if in my case it is missing or not.
Well, an in all I'm really confused, but Phillips or not I'm going to restore it.
All your help will be  really appreciated.


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 6, 2012)

It's a really nice bike you have there. I have a similar bike with no chain guard but Hercules made. For the headlamp I'd say use whatever suit your fancy if you don't want to be 300% correct. The rod brakes are definitely cool.


----------



## Tef (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you so much Zephyr, I like you liked it!


----------

